# [SOLVED] flight simulator X online issues today



## mikepilton (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I played fine the last 3 days on FSX online, I went to log into FSX online today( no mods just the game it self) and it logged me in then a error popped up, You have been disconnected from gamespy. You may have logged in on another computer..... I made another account and tryed to log in, SAME ISSUE. I have been getting this issues since I bought the game (5 days ago) but I was able to play online, it would give me this error if I dissconnected from a server and went back to server selections, so I would retype password and log in, no big deal. But today its a different story..... I cant even LOG IN to play a game online...:4-dontkno

maybe the servers are down? but when I try to log in I can see a few servers up and running so... ? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Ports need to be open for Flight Simulator X and Gamespy. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## mikepilton (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

I dont see why that is a problem I was playing fine a few days ago. let me look


----------



## mikepilton (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

edit that was wrong info(edited) what should the port numbers be in network settings for FSX? mine are in the 6000-7000 range


----------



## mikepilton (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

belken and motorola

belken is the router and the modem is motorola


----------



## mikepilton (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

edit no this is all wrong, I got in but then it kept crashing  idk whats going on

^ ignore what was posted here before if you did see it. I did not really work only lasted 1 game then back to square 1.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

These are the ports that need to be open for Flight Simulator X:

2300-2400,6073,23456

Also, try uninstalling the game using Revouninstaller and reinstall again.


----------



## mikepilton (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

thx! it was teh port issues


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

You're welcome.:grin:
You can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------



## akshaykarir (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: flight simulator X online issues today*

Hi i have this problem where when open gamspy it takea a while to log in as it says you may have been logged into another computer and in games in disconnects too.

What is this port thing and how do u do it step by step i really need to fix this :upset:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you post the exact make and model of both your modem and router?


----------

